# How to best quiet a neighbor's door slams



## DiscoDude (Nov 27, 2017)

So,

I live in an apartment building and (depending on the neighbor) the doors can slam loudly in the hall - which is obviously disturbing and sometimes even frightening. I've looked into some options and management is willing to work with me to try to lessen the nose.

Right now, I'm using a combination of small felt furniture pads (https://www.amazon.com/Self-Stick-Furniture-Square-Felt-Surfaces/dp/B000PB0ZI6/) and these "hush bumps" (https://www.amazon.com/HushBumps-Ultra-Quiet-Specialized-Operation-Required/dp/B072FT6LXS).

I cut the square felt pads in half, then stick them to the top outside corners of the door frame (so as to lessen the force and contact of the door when it closes.) I also stick a few of those "hush bumps" on the middle top of the door frame and one near where the lock inserts on the frame. It's not perfect, but it seems to lessen the slam sound. The door kind of bounces back and is a bit harder to lock with the extra material added, although.

I had a previous complaint about a neighbor and they added some weather stripping to the inside of the door, but it didn't do much. I have found the above combo of those two items better (as I have installed them on my own door to test them.)

All of this is to say, a new neighbor has moved on and the slamming issue is pretty bad (different apartment) - so tomorrow I'm going to management to see if they are willing to install these things I mentioned. I just wanted to make sure that people in chat here didn't have an even better solution for this issue. I've read about foam pads and some sorbothane strips as well, but wanted some feedback here first. I'm sure I'll only get one attempt to fix this so I want to make it the best one.

Thanks! :smile:


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Move. Seriously. Best would probably be your own detached home. This is one of the things one must deal with in multi-family buildings.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I pretty much silenced our cabinet doors with leather after the purchased foam failed. Thickness may be critical on your door. Do some testing of where it touches first because some doors may only need 1 bumper depending how warped the wood is.


https://www.diychatroom.com/f19/dont-care-banging-cabinet-doors-593249/


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I guess teaching one how to properly close a door is out of the question.

Slamming a door causes problems with the wall, door, and sometimes the electric.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I didn't notice whether you specified wooden or metal door frames. Rubber door silencers (shown *here*) usually do a better job than felt. Personally, I never had occasion to use the silencers for wood, but sold several thousand over the years.

You will want some extras. They get old/hard, they get pulled out and painters see they get a full coat. I think the big orange store has them by the dozen, but it sounds lake a bag (or 7 :biggrin2 might be more suitable for your needs.


----------

